# Kenwood TK-190?



## chrisf (8 Nov 2010)

Anyone ever program a Tk-190 (Those black "walkie talkies" which are commonly used for garrison admin type stuff) belonging to the CF

Wondering if they typically have a password protected EPROM, or an open EPROM, and what software was used, if it was Kenwood's KPG59D or somthing else? Are they typically dealer programmed or locally programmed?

I have a half dozen which are currently unprogrammed, and have had a few odd looks and scratched heads when I inquire about it... have the programming cable, don't have the software.


----------



## foresterab (8 Nov 2010)

Very fuzzy memory as I have not had to order any for a year or so and we just switched handhelds....

But IIRC our comms techs are able to update channel and frequency stuff via laptop connections where ever they happen to be...no need to take to a local dealership.  I belive that these are the same models we used/use for forest fire fighting and assign to crews so if you could get ahold of the local provincial representative they may be able to let you know.  Unable to provide you more information due to lack of knowledge of where you are based and my lack of provincial contacts outside Alberta.

If I see any comms guys in the next bit will try to remember to ask about this.

foresterab


----------



## chrisf (8 Nov 2010)

Already knew that, Kenwood's software for the TK-190 is KPG59D, however, surprisingly, the manufacturer charges for it (Some of the programming software for OTHER radios IS free). Wondering if "we" use KPG59D or somthing else. Could also hex edit it, but, well, don't care enough to go through the cheese grater to the brain exercise that would be.

If the EPROM is password protected by the dealer, this becomes a pointless endeavour, and they have to go to a dealer.


----------



## chrisf (8 Nov 2010)

I spent a good 6 hours looking last night. It's not there.

Despite all those links claiming to have KPG59D available for free download, they do not. Type anything into google, plus the word "download" and you will have literally thousands of sites automatically offering it for free, whether or not it's there.

In fact, after those six hours of searching, I have a copy KPG59D. It however requires a serial number for activation, as it's not freeware. I even have a copy of an interesting program called KPG59X, which extends the frequency range of the Tk-190 outside it's manufacturers specifications, however, said program requires a working (and as such, registered) copy of KPG59D)

I'm wondering what "we" use because if it's KPG59D, then I'll chase it beyond the confused head scratching, if it's somthing else, then I'll go looking for the somthing else. If the EPROMs are password protected by the dealer, then it all doesn't matter anyway.

Thanks for assuming I was too lazy to do my own research. As always, I'll assume you're just too full of yourself to be helpful 

In the mean time, still wondering if anyone has programmed a CF owned Tk-190.


----------



## MOOXE (21 Nov 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> In the mean time, still wondering if anyone has programmed a CF owned Tk-190.



If you are in Petawawa, 2 ASG manages the programming for all units. All channels preprogrammed by 2 ASG are managed by the CCO. When requesting freqs the CCO will generally say use channel ##. At other bases I am sure its similar.


----------



## chrisf (21 Nov 2010)

MOOXE said:
			
		

> If you are in Petawawa, 2 ASG manages the programming for all units. All channels preprogrammed by 2 ASG are managed by the CCO. When requesting freqs the CCO will generally say use channel ##. At other bases I am sure its similar.



Nowhere near Petawawa. It's not an issue of which freqs to use, it's that the radios are brand new, so they're completely devoid of freqs.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Nov 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Nowhere near Petawawa. It's not an issue of which freqs to use, it's that the radios are brand new, so they're completely devoid of freqs.



Your ASG should still do the programming for you.... if they tell you they don't do that, you would be entitled to get the software and proper cables to do it yourself.


----------



## chrisf (21 Nov 2010)

Which of course brings us full circle back to the question I asked to begin with... I already have the cable, I don't have the software, do we use KPG59D or somthing else?


----------



## KaptKain (20 Jan 2011)

I did some programming  of a few TK-190's(Range Ctls fav's) when I was in the LCIS Shop TEME, Halifax a few months back. I am pretty sure that is the software used there. We could also use it to program some Kenwood mobile radios as well. Cant get into the details though.


----------



## chrisf (5 Apr 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I spent a good 6 hours looking last night. It's not there.
> 
> Despite all those links claiming to have KPG59D available for free download, they do not. Type anything into google, plus the word "download" and you will have literally thousands of sites automatically offering it for free, whether or not it's there.
> 
> ...


----------

